# The hay we got for our goats is now the cats sleeping place🤪



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Who doesn't love a good hay stack? 😁


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Yep


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

Love the pics! 
Our barn cats like the hay loft, too. Once, I reached for a bale that a cat was curled up on. The cat stared me dead in the eye and hissed. Do not mess with my hay bale, lady! Go get your own!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Pretty kitty. Our dogs dig at our bales to make a bed for themselves


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> Love the pics!
> Our barn cats like the hay loft, too. Once, I reached for a bale that a cat was curled up on. The cat stared me dead in the eye and hissed. Do not mess with my hay bale, lady! Go get your own!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

happybleats said:


> Pretty kitty. Our dogs dig at our bales to make a bed for themselves


 thanks!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Too cute! Trixie does that too, except she prefers straw. (Can someone say spoiled?! 😂) She has a a purfect (see what I did there?!) circle dug out in the straw for her bed.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

We can learn such simple bedroom etiquette... hay, straw, leaves.... comfort supplied by nature


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

And some more cats decided to join the bunch


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

So stinking cute!

I only have inside cats but I do want to get a few barn cats eventually. One of my kitties looks like she could be related to yours. 








This is what happens when I toss my coat on the counter instead of hanging it up.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

What cute kitties (and puppers) you all have!!

Our cats love to sleep in the hay as well. One of ours looks very similar to your grey cat, @thefarmgirl. I need to get pictures of them in the hay soon. 

You definitely need a good barn cat @FizzyGoats! Raven does a wonderful job catching mice. In fact, I just saw her eating a mouse earlier today!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> So stinking cute!
> 
> I only have inside cats but I do want to get a few barn cats eventually. One of my kitties looks like she could be related to yours.
> View attachment 216685
> ...


Yes she does! We have a lot of tabby cats around our place!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> What cute kitties (and puppers) you all have!!
> 
> Our cats love to sleep in the hay as well. One of ours looks very similar to your grey cat, @thefarmgirl. I need to get pictures of them in the hay soon.
> 
> You definitely need a good barn cat @FizzyGoats! Raven does a wonderful job catching mice. In fact, I just saw her eating a mouse earlier today!


Yes our grey cat is a great mouse catcher! But there’s one thing about him he is so lazy these days and he thinks he is a human🤩


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

His name is Buferd


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> So stinking cute!
> 
> I only have inside cats but I do want to get a few barn cats eventually. One of my kitties looks like she could be related to yours.
> View attachment 216685
> ...


I love your black cat! Wish we had one! I loved there slick shiny fur!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> What cute kitties (and puppers) you all have!!
> 
> Our cats love to sleep in the hay as well. One of ours looks very similar to your grey cat, @thefarmgirl. I need to get pictures of them in the hay soon.
> 
> You definitely need a good barn cat @FizzyGoats! Raven does a wonderful job catching mice. In fact, I just saw her eating a mouse earlier today!


We do need pics of them in the hay ASAP. 

So these two were strays from the suburb-living days. They are from the streets and great mousers. And unfortunately, I need that inside. Our little cabin in the middle of the woods was abandoned for over three years before we bought it and it was overrun with mice. They have taken care of them and still catch one that remembers this place form the old days every now and then. They used to be outside cats but they were city savvy cats and I don’t know how that would translate. But we do plan on rescuing a few to take residence in our barn. There’s nothing like a good barn cat (or two). 



thefarmgirl said:


> I love your black cat! Wish we had one! I loved there slick shiny fur!


Awh, thanks. I do adore my black cat. I feel like they get overlooked or avoided but she is the coolest cat. Our tabby one is hilarious but also a little crazy. Our black cat is cool, calm, and collected. You can put her with any other cat or dog and she’ll be calm and polite. And when the sun hits her fur, it has that shiny shimmer of blue to it. So beautiful.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> We do need pics of them in the hay ASAP.
> 
> So these two were strays from the suburb-living days. They are from the streets and great mousers. And unfortunately, I need that inside. Our little cabin in the middle of the woods was abandoned for over three years before we bought it and it was overrun with mice. They have taken care of them and still catch one that remembers this place form the old days every now and then. They used to be outside cats but they were city savvy cats and I don’t know how that would translate. But we do plan on rescuing a few to take residence in our barn. There’s nothing like a good barn cat (or two).
> 
> ...


Yes! I do agree at FizzyGoats that we do need pics as soon as possible! 🤩🤣and always love it when people rescue animals! I am an animal lover myself and have saved a few animals myself!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

FizzyGoats said:


> We do need pics of them in the hay ASAP.


Alrighty! I'll work on that tomorrow!


FizzyGoats said:


> So these two were strays from the suburb-living days. They are from the streets and great mousers. And unfortunately, I need that inside. Our little cabin in the middle of the woods was abandoned for over three years before we bought it and it was overrun with mice. They have taken care of them and still catch one that remembers this place form the old days every now and then. They used to be outside cats but they were city savvy cats and I don’t know how that would translate. But we do plan on rescuing a few to take residence in our barn. There’s nothing like a good barn cat (or two).


That's great they help out in the house! We used to have a prissy house cat who would not eat ANY kind of meat (lunch meat, raw meat, canned cat food, the list goes on) and she would only eat one kind of dry cat food. Anyways, there was a mouse in our house one day and she run after it, picked it up by the scruff(?), held it for a bit, droped it, chased it again, and repeated the whole cycle serval times. She never killed it so we had to set a trap and catch it ourselves. 🤣

Barn cats are the best! 😊


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

FizzyGoats said:


> So stinking cute!
> 
> I only have inside cats but I do want to get a few barn cats eventually. One of my kitties looks like she could be related to yours.
> View attachment 216685
> ...


Love how the one cats appears to be saying "ohhhhhhh" or whistling lol


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

So my outside guy isn't much for laying in the hay but as soon as I get home he jumps on the car and sits on the sunroof begging for attention. He was a feral stray that showed up with a clipped ear from being neutered catch and







release. Now he is spoiled and very friendly. He just doesn't like being picked up.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

We have a Siamese that plays mice to death and she actually holds the tail while bathing. If it moveves she licks it. Sorta saying "wait my fury friend, your turn is coming". Whan you look she is playing it to death. She never ate it and she never let it bleed. Her name is Pheona but I call her saidest


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

@DDFN what a hilarious perspective picture. Love it!

@Tanya we used to have a cat like that. I was in college and had someone argue with me that humans are the only species that kills for fun, and I told her that she should come meet my cat. She’s the only cat that I would rescue things from because she tortured them for so long. The two I have now, they pounce, get in one good crushing bite and it’s over. They will sometimes play with it after it’s dead though. Cats. 

My black cat, Selene, caught and killed a chipmunk one day. She was living with us but still pretty feral at the time (it took her two years to want to be pet and another after that to be held). But she loved us and would show it with her “gifts.” I was on my porch, rocking in my chair and talking on the phone and doing my best to ignore her dead chipmunk offering as she paced in front of me. Finally, she tossed her head and threw it at me. The dang thing hit my chest and rolled down to my lap. I never ignored her offerings after that.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes the throwing of moles and hitting them like playing a game of tennis has occurred around here at times. He loves to climb on the car sunroof and look like a floating cat often every weekday.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

You gotta love em. I had a cat that would leave me birds on my pillow


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Well.. I think our grey cat(buferd) is getting some attitudes.. he sometimes comes into our garage and we are gonna shut the door but he is in there and we simply don’t let our cats just stay in the garage cause they are litter trained so he has to go out! And one time my dad just kinda pushed at him and told buferd to get out!! And he went out but then he just turned and looked at my dad and it sorta seemed like he gave my dad an angry look.. 🤣 what’s weird is he wants to be around you but then when you try to pet him he’s like nope I’m outta here!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

I meant to say aren’t litter trained


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Barn cats are the best! 😊


So, is there an good way to make a cat a barn cat? Or is it mostly hit-or-miss. I would love to have a barn cat, but I do not need more feral/stray cats around.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Meow 😸


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Well basically if you have a house cat you can’t just go put it outside and in hopes that it will become a barn cat.. but for our cats they basically have our barn as there cat house/they drink water from the goats water troughs and we feed them in there and that is how we have done it ever since they were little and cats have this natural thing that they just catch mice and ya so on.. or maybe I should just say that they just kinda become a barn cat on there own when they live outside..


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Basically what a barn cat means is that they live in a barn or maybe not so much that but they catch mice and so on..


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> So, is there an good way to make a cat a barn cat? Or is it mostly hit-or-miss. I would love to have a barn cat, but I do not need more feral/stray cats around.


I'm not sure if there's a way to train them....I know some people feed theirs less so they hunt more, but we have never tried that. All of our cats are pretty much fed free choice.

I do feel like it's more of a hit-or-miss kinda thing, some cats just do not make good barn cats at all. I think it would be a great idea to get kittens from parents who are barn cats. They would most likely be better mousers as they we raised that way. I have seen local CL ads for barn raised kittens - they pretty much swear that they will grow up to be excellent mousers as they are already catching mice at a very young age. 

Do you still have mice problems with all the stray cats around? We always spay/neuter all our cats (and dogs) to prevent have litters, upon litters of kittens (or puppies). Fixed cats also tend to be nicer, healthier, and they usually stick around longer.

We currently have three cats and only one lives in the barn. We rescued her from a parking lot when she was a kitten. My mom did not want to have another cat, but her cuteness won her over - I believe if you ask her about Raven now, she would be happy that she let me keep her. Raven lives in the barn and does a great job catching mice (and birds 🙄), we never did anything to train her to hunt. I think why she loves the barn is because we used to pen her up in there at night when she was younger - never did that with our other cats. She loves to sleep in the hay, but never does her business in it like our other cat (luckily, Raven keeps her out of the barn). Instead, Raven pees/poops in the goats' litter box (or outside)!! She also drinks out of the goats' water bucket. Raven seems to be pretty good at eating a big majority of her what she catches. The day before Raven gave birth (I almost put kidded 😆)(we couldn't get her fixed because of covid), me and her were sitting on the picnic table when this flock of sparrows started fighting besides us, Raven didn't think twice and launched off the picnic table and grabbed a sparrow! She must of needed some extra protein for delivering kittens the next day. 🤣 I feel like we just got pretty lucky with our little 4.5lb (full grown) Raven. 🥰

One of our other cats lives way in the back of our property because our dog and Raven hate her and chase her back there. I'm sure she's catching something because we can't/don't put food out there. About every month we do pen her in the barn for about a week she she can fatten up a bit.

Bolt is our third cat and is HUGE! He weighs 14lbs and came to our house as a stray a few years ago. He is honestly kinda fat so we only feed him 1/4 - 1/3 cup once a day in the morning. I'm not sure if he hunts or not...

Alrighy, I'll stop talking y'all's ears off about my cats! 😅

PS: I still need to take pics!


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

14lbs!!!that’s big


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> 14lbs!!!that’s big


Yeah, he's pretty large...he could stand to loose a couple ponds, but he really does have a huge frame and build.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Ya.. I like big cats tho


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Yeah, he's pretty large...he could stand to loose a couple ponds, but he really does have a huge frame and build.


Well humm 14 pounds is not that big in our cat household lol Pickle aka Kitler was 25 plus pounds. He is a big boy but has dropprd some weight as he is getting older now. He can still reach the things on the kitchen counter by standing on his hind legs. He was always pulling stuff down. I will see if I have a good picture of him on my phone . He was a rescue by proxy. Saved a honey cat at a gas station took her to a friend that wanted a barn cat. She ended up being pregnant and therefore we claimed a kitten since the friend had only asked for a cat. Not an army of cats.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Here's a couple pics of Bolt from this past summer. He has filled out and grown lot more since then. We named him Lightening Bolt (Bolt for short and his full name when he's in trouble 😂) because of the lightening bolt shaped white mark on his forehead. These pictures make him look really small...I'll have to get some newer ones soon.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

DDFN said:


> Well humm 14 pounds is not that big in our cat household lol Pickle aka Kitler was 25 plus pounds. He is a big boy but has dropprd some weight as he is getting older now. He can still reach the things on the kitchen counter by standing on his hind legs. He was always pulling stuff down. I will see if I have a good picture of him on my phone . He was a rescue by proxy. Saved a honey cat at a gas station took her to a friend that wanted a barn cat. She ended up being pregnant and therefore we claimed a kitten since the friend had only asked for a cat. Not an army of cats.


Oh my!! Kilter much be part Mountain Lion, or Tiger, or something!! 😂 Would love to see pictures of him!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Well the only picture I can find on my phone is an older one before we moved off the old farm. So please excuse the grain bags in the house and puppy toys all over the house. I am ever bit of 5'6" 5'7" and a large girl myself if you can judge his size by over flowing my lap. But he has a long stretch on him.















He is like a lap and a half cat. Not sure why it always inserts the picture twice but here he is.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Wow!! He is really big and stunning!!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you! He used to have what we called saber tooth tiger fangs until he got too wild and hit them on the side of the tub jumping around while it was still damp. He loved to play in the tub after we showered but not during. Both of his long handsome teeth ended up coming out after that.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Here's a couple pics of Bolt from this past summer. He has filled out and grown lot more since then. We named him Lightening Bolt (Bolt for short and his full name when he's in trouble ) because of the lightening bolt shaped white mark on his forehead. These pictures make him look really small...I'll have to get some newer ones soon.
> View attachment 216773
> 
> View attachment 216772


️


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

DDFN said:


> Well the only picture I can find on my phone is an older one before we moved off the old farm. So please excuse the grain bags in the house and puppy toys all over the house. I am ever bit of 5'6" 5'7" and a large girl myself if you can judge his size by over flowing my lap. But he has a long stretch on him.
> View attachment 216774
> View attachment 216774
> 
> He is like a lap and a half cat. Not sure why it always inserts the picture twice but here he is.


Love his markings


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

I just noticed that Kitler has a mustache!! 🤩😎


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you. Lol yes his Adolf stache got his coined nickname of kitler lol his real name is pickle


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Bolt is a very cool looking cat. I love his name and his markings. 





DDFN said:


> Thank you! He used to have what we called saber tooth tiger fangs until he got too wild and hit them on the side of the tub jumping around while it was still damp. He loved to play in the tub after we showered but not during. Both of his long handsome teeth ended up coming out after that.


My black cat loves to jump in the tub after we shower. She also loves to rub on your wet legs the moment you draw back the shower curtain. Nothing like washing the filth of the day off just to get cat hair stuck to your damp skin. 
And I have to say, the nickname Kilter for your big feline is hilarious and so fitting. 



And Raven is so tiny. She’s half the size of mine and I think they’re normal/average at about 9-9.5 lbs each.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Finally caught her in the action


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That’s a comfy kitty. So cute.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

FizzyGoats said:


> Bolt is a very cool looking cat. I love his name and his markings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh pickle always likes to lick your legs after a shower. Glad he doesn't rub fur all over me though. Somewhere I have a picture when we were moving and he was sittingin a chair teaching to swat at our other cat "kitty " and it looked like he was saluting lol so fitting for a kitler.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Goatastic43 said:


> View attachment 216789
> 
> Finally caught her in the action


🥰


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Okay, I finally managed to get a picture of Raven today. Only a decent one though (excuse the goatie poo please😆). My phone camera is too slow to get a clear pic of this feisty girl! I also saw her chowing down on ANOTHER mouse yesterday! She's on fire this week! If I can find them, I'll try to get pictures of our other kitties.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Luv it


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> View attachment 216664
> 
> 
> View attachment 216665
> ...


Join the club! We have 6 barn kittens, not one of them can turn down some good hay beds.


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Okay, I finally managed to get a picture of Raven today. Only a decent one though (excuse the goatie poo please😆). My phone camera is too slow to get a clear pic of this feisty girl! I also saw her chowing down on ANOTHER mouse yesterday! She's on fire this week! If I can find them, I'll try to get pictures of our other kitties.
> View attachment 216882


We used to have a barn cat just like her! Diamond was her name. She was kinda skittish, but her brother Blueberry was the best


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

This is Ivy. She showed up this past summer and has stuck around ever since. Ivy lives over at the neighbors because Ollie and Raven are not a fan of her. But since I do chores over there (taking care of Tater and Oreo), I get to see this sweetheart three times a day. She follows me everywhere while I'm doing chores and loves attention! 🥰


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

I almost mistaked that for our grey cat!! ️


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> I almost mistaked that for our grey cat!! ️


I did the same thing when I saw your grey kitty! They could be twins!! 🥰


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All are nice looking kitties.


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Well I go to start a new hay bale for our goats and our cat grabbed the wire and he was like no your not gonna do that!🤣


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

And then when I was cutting the wire all the cats were like what are you doing?!!!! This is are hay bale!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

🤣 hey hooman... what ja doing dat for? I love it


----------



## thefarmgirl (Jul 13, 2021)

Yaand then this is kinda off the topic but then one of our cats was like “hello, nice to meet you”


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😁


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

So cute!


----------



## MyGoatsAreWeirdDogs13 (Jan 14, 2021)

thefarmgirl said:


> Yaand then this is kinda off the topic but then one of our cats was like “hello, nice to meet you”
> 
> View attachment 217149


My mom's cat (he has that weird polydactyl cat thumb thing) does that sometimes, but he tries to do high fives more. Sometimes he'll just pet you for no reason. If it wasn't obvious I have a very... Special... cat.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Those pictures are hilarious. Your cats are funny characters. Love it!


----------

